# questions



## nickslandscaping (Jan 19, 2005)

so should i re-load how much dose it cost to get started and how much dose it save me.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

First question is how much do you shoot? How many guns do you shoot enough to make reloading cost worth it. I think that there are some good savings when reloading for pistols, high volume varmit shooting, and if you shoot loarg bores, and or odd chamberings. If you are shooting a 308, 30-06,223 you are likely better off purchasing surplus ammo, as well as your hunting ammo. A good starter set for low cost would be the Lee cast press, the new heavy one for about $55-60, a lee prefect powder measure for about $20, a lee die set which includes shell holder for about $20 a pound of powder that is right for what you are going to reload about $18, bullets that you are going to use can vary greatly $8-30 per 100, proper sized primers about $2.50 per 100, so about $140 could get you started. The Lee press is large and heavy, and very capable of heavy case forming. RCBS, Hornady, Lyman, and several others offer starter kits, but they are more $$$. Lee also offers a kit for about $80-90, but the press in this package is not up to the tasks that their new clasic cast press is up to. This press to me is a great bargin. I have 6 single stage press now, and 3 progressive presses in my gun room now, and have used presses that are expensive, and also cheep. This press to me is a great place to start. For large game hunting loads, you will not really save much money. but you can taylor your loads to your gun, and for the hunting situation you are going to find yourself in.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I am new to cartridge reloading. Recently I purchased a cartridge reloading kit and a few dies for the calibers I plan in reloading. Still getting my initial supplys together and choosing powders and bullets.

I have reloaded shotshells for a few years now.

From research I have done, the savings are suppose to be 60 to 65%. Initial start up cost I would have to ballpark at $250 to $500 on shotshell reloading and $400 to $650 for cartridge reloading.


----------

